# Wiring Diagrams Needed!



## Bertoffski (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone have a Bentley for a URS4 or S6 that wants to scan and email me the engine and related wiring diagrams?... Please...

If you do I can shower your with compliments! :laugh:

If not I'll just have to stop being cheap an shell out the dough for a manual...


----------

